# Meine erste Meerforelle



## Awel (20. Februar 2005)

Monatelang das Forum und die Fänge von Euch verfolgt und von meiner Meerforelle geträumt. Dann kam der 04. Februar 2005. Das Wetter war ok, Zeit hatte ich auch, so habe ich kurzfristig beschlossen, nach Fehmarn zum Angeln zu fahren. Die Sachen waren schnell gepackt und am Freitag nach der Arbeit ab auf die Autobahn. Die Fahrt wurde zu einer harten Prüfung – 12km Stau – und Zweifel nagten an mir, ob die Fahrt nach Fehmarn die richtige Entscheidung gewesen ist.

Irgendwann spät nachts kam ich dann doch auf Fehmarn an. Schnell Sachen ausgepackt und noch schneller ins Bett. Ich war so müde, ich habe nicht mal von Fischen geträumt. Am nächsten Morgen habe ich erst mal gründlich verschlafen. Der Himmel war bedeckt, es war nebelig, kalt und ich wäre lieber liegen geblieben, aber ich war ja zum Angeln hier.



Also auf zum Wasser in Richtung Staberhuk. Der Wind kommt zwar aus südlicher Richtung, aber ich mag Staberhuk, muss wenigstens mal gucken. Am Parkplatz nur drei weitere Autos, am Wasser kein Angler, dass kommt mir komisch vor. Obwohl es am Horchposten relativ windgeschützt ist. Nach kurzer Überlegung stecke ich die Rute zusammen, hänge meine Tasche um und gehe Richtung Leuchtturm. Endlich am Wasser. Ich freue mich hier zu sein und genieße die frische, salzige Luft, während ich in langer Unterbüx, Fleecehose, Neoprenwathose, 2 Fleecepullis und Jacke anfange zu schwitzen. Endlich ist der Leuchtturm in der Nähe. Der Wind kommt hart von rechts, ich gehe zurück und gare in meinem eigenen Saft. Zurück im Auto muss ich erst mal akklimatisieren, ich werde müde, aber ich bin zum Angeln hier.



Also auf zum Wasser Richtung Katharinenhof. Es ist windgeschützt, am Wasser ein paar Brandungsangler und in der Ferne trägt einer sein Belly-Boat über den Strand. Hier bleibe ich! Schnell finde ich einen schönen Platz und bin im Wasser. Meditativ werfe ich immer und immer wieder den Blinker aus, nur unterbrochen vom Kraut abpulen und Strandspaziergängen gegen kalte Füße. Der Himmel ist seit Stunden herrlich blau und die Sonne neigt sich orangerot zum Horizont. Ein wunderschöner Tag auch ohne Fisch. Meine Füße sind schon wieder kalt und beim Spaziergang liegt da ein großer Stein, auf den ich mich erst mal lege und mir die letzten Sonnenstrahlen ins Gesicht scheinen lasse. Ich lasse meine Gedanken kreisen und beschließe in die warme Wohnung zu fahren. Auf dem Rückweg zum Auto ist die Sonne blutrot und der Sonnenuntergang sieht großartig aus. „Vielleicht kriegst Du noch einen Dorsch“ sind so meine Gedanken und schon bin ich wieder im Wasser. Ordentlich ausgeholt werfe ich weit, um dem Dorsch ein Stückchen entgegen zu kommen. Ein kurzer Ruck und der Blinker hängt so richtig fest. Bremse festgezogen und mit Gewalt löst sich der Haken und einen Augenblick später pule ich die Miesmuscheln vom Drilling. Neuer Wurf, harter Widerstand und ich bin genervt von den Muscheln. Plötzlich kommt Bewegung in Schnur – Fisch - und ich spüre wie sich das Adrenalin von der Nebennierenrinde warm im Körper ausbreitet. Meine Knie sind weich und irgendwas zappelt kräftig an der Rute. Denken will nicht mehr gelingen, die Umwelt komplett ausgeschaltet gibt es nur noch mich und den Fisch, der ordentlich Kraft entwickelt. Drei Dinge schießen mir durch den Kopf:



1. mein Kescher liegt am Strand, 

2. Skorpion hat geschrieben, dass die Diabolo II nicht für Meerforellen geeignet ist und 

3. *******, die Bremse ist noch komplett zugedreht



Ich versuche die Bremse zu lockern, muss aber mit beiden Händen die Rute festhalten, mit soviel Kraft habe ich nicht gerechnet. Der Fisch versucht zu fliehen, kämpft wegen der festgestellten Bremse kräftig mit dem Rückrat der Rute. Ich hole fleißig die Schnur ein. Nur den Kontakt behalten, nur den Kontakt behalten. Plötzlich taucht das Biest an der Wasseroberfläche auf und an den Kescher verliere ich keinen Gedanken mehr, der wäre sowieso zu klein gewesen. Ok, der Fisch hängt noch am Haken, der Kescher liegt am Strand à der Fisch muss gelandet werden. Langsam gehe ich rückwärts auf das Ufer zu, der Fisch kämpft dagegen, aber die Rute und Schnur spielen mit und wir nähern uns dem Strand. Aus Gründen der Fairness und eines rutschigen Steins, beschließe ich die letzten drei Meter im Wasser liegend zu drillen. Auch diesen Vorteil mag die Forelle nicht auszunutzen und nachdem ich mich wieder aufgerappelt habe, ziehe ich den Fisch an Land und als krönendes Ende reißt der Knoten in dem Augenblick, als die Forelle an der Wasserkante liegt. Egal, entkommen kann sie nicht mehr. Ich bin glücklich und kalt läuft mir das Wasser innen in der Hose hinunter und aus meinen Ärmeln, aber ich habe meine erste Meerforelle gefangen! 61cm und 5 Pfund. Ich bin völlig aufgedreht und kann jetzt verstehen, warum die Jagd nach Meerforellen süchtig machen soll.
Mich hat es nun auch erwischt und ich kann jetzt ein wenig mitreden.


@Skorpion

Ich finde, dass die Diabolo II für Meerforellen geeignet ist ;-)



@Brösel

Habe in einem Beitrag Deine Empfehlung für Farb-Kombi kupfer/schwarz gelesen. Am Freitag Eitz Fly in der Farbe gekauft und Samstag Forelle gefangen. Danke!



@alle

Danke für Euren interessanten Beiträge, sonst wäre ich nie auf die Meerforellenangelei gekommnen und schon gar nicht auf die Idee bei der Kälte mich ins Wasser zu stellen. 



Ich hätte gerne mehr vom Fang selbst gesprochen, aber vom Gefühl her dauerte der Vorgang vom Biß bis zur Landung nur ein paar Minuten und ich war viel zu aufgeregt...

Gruß,

Awel

Meerforellen-Jäger


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

|bla: Klasse Bericht und von mir ein dickes Petri Heil zu deiner ersten Mefo!!!#h


----------



## polli (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Schöne Story.
Petri Heil


----------



## Angelmann (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Super, Du kannst nicht nur fischen, Du kannst SCHREIBEN......
Danke und weiter so..........


----------



## SteveNord (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Hallo Awel,

auch von mir ein fettes Petri zu diesem schönen Fisch und ein Dankeschön für diesen tollen bericht!!! (mal wieder ein Süchtiger mehr! :m )

MFG Stephan


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

@ Awel

Einen so klasse Bericht, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.  :m 
Vielen Dank dafür.  #h 
Als ich ihn laß, dachte ich, ich sei live dabei!!!  :m 
Eine echte Bereicherung des Anglerboard!  :m   #h


----------



## anmati (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

:m  :m gute story und guter fisch ....reschpäkt :m  :m 
gruß anmati


----------



## BrassenHelge (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Schöner Bericht und natürlich ein schöner Fisch. GLÜCKWUNSCH !!  :m 
Gruß Henning


----------



## leguan8 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

schöner Bericht. Klasse geschrieben. Glückwunsch zum Fisch.


----------



## C.K. (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fang!  :m  :m  :m

Aber ob das gleich sein musste  |kopfkrat :


> läuft mir das Wasser innen in der Hose hinunter


   |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Nordangler (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Mein herzlichsten Glückwunsch zur ersten Meerforelle.
Nach dem Bericht denke ich an meine erste zurück, kommt deinem Bericht recht nahe.

Sven


----------



## folkfriend (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*



			
				Angelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Super, Du kannst nicht nur fischen, Du kannst SCHREIBEN......
> Danke und weiter so..........



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen #6

und weiter so mit den Mefo`s:g


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*



			
				Awel schrieb:
			
		

> Monatelang das Forum und die Fänge von Euch verfolgt und von meiner Meerforelle geträumt.




Moin Awel,
so habe ich das auch gemacht, hat bloß nicht funktioniert #q  :q  :q .

Glückwunsch zur ersten. :m


----------



## theactor (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Hi,


auch hier nochmal HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUR ERSTEN! :m 

Ich schätze mal: hochgradig infiziert!? #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Magic_Moses (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Wunderschöner Bericht! Danke für die lebendige Schilderung dieses Fangs!


----------



## Skorpion (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Heeeerllich so was zu lesen :m  :m  :m 






Das "erste mal" ist immer noch am schönsten :l 
Ich freue mich für dich Awel :g 


Jetzt noch was zum Punkt 2   
Du meinst bestimmt das hier:


			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Hiermit erkläre ich diese Rute
> BALZER Diablo II Spin 40 2,70 Meter
> für nicht mehr "mefo tauglich" |supergri


Das hast du zu Ernst genommen     beachte die "Klammern" und den Smiley am Ende :q
Natürlich kann man mit der Rute gut auf Mefo angeln. Ich habe meine erste Meerforelle auch mit der Diablo II gefangen und diese auch weiterhin gefischt.
Aber es gibt immer etwas neues zu Endecken und wie unserer Dorschdiggler es so schön geschrieben hat : man sucht immer wieder nach neuen Aspekten........


----------



## Schweißsocke (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Klasse Awel - superspannend geschrieben. Ich schätze, dass du mit deiner Vermutung, jetzt auch wie so viele andere süchtig zu sein, wohl vollkommen recht hast!|schild-g


----------



## seatrout61 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Eindrucksvolle Schilderung des Fanges deiner ersten Meerforelle, dazu noch mit einem Köder, den ich auch in der Box habe und der mich an den Fang einer Ü60 ebenfalls auf Fehmarn erinnert.
Dickes Petri


----------



## Laggo (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Top Bericht, und  |schild-g 

Ich will auch endlich #d 
Na gut dann träum |schlaf:  ich halt gleich wieder mal von meiner ersten!


----------



## Ostseestipper (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Meine "große" (3 Jahre) würde sagen: "Das ist ja Superklasse!"
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!|wavey:


----------



## Broesel (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

@Awel,
na dann mal Petri zum ersten Ostseesilber  #v Ich glaub, da ist nun noch jemand hochgradig infiziert...  

Herzlichen Dank für diesen tollen Bericht. Ich mußte ganz fürchtelich schmunzeln...von wegen der liegenden Drilleinlage... :q 
Ich hoffe nur, dass du dir nun keinen wech geholt hast...von wegen nasser Klamotten und so... |krank:


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch eines Ex-Hildesheimers zu deiner MeFo !!!!
Hast ja gleich beim ersten mal ein Prachtexemplar erbeutet ....
Bis dann wieder mal an der Küste !!!  :m


----------



## Waveman (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

|welcome: Super Story, super Fisch, da fängt mein früher Montag morgen doch gleich gut an.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Cool Awel, #6  #6 

starker Bericht und  :m 
R.R. #h


----------



## Wedaufischer (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Ein sehr emotional geschriebener Bericht, der zeigt wie es in einem so aussieht. #6

Petri zur ersten Mefo. Ich wünsche dir, dass ihr noch einige folgen werden. :m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*



			
				Magic_Moses schrieb:
			
		

> Wunderschöner Bericht! Danke für die lebendige Schilderung dieses Fangs!


 
seh ich auch so...!
Freu mich auch mal bald auf meine erste Mefo...

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur ersten Mefo - und wie die Vorposter schon bemerkten: Klasse geschrieben!!
Den Bericht will ich auch fürs Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de)!!
Setz Dich mal mit mir in Verbindung)


----------



## Medo (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

schöne trute!

klasse bericht!

weiter so....

....wenn auch nicht immer liegend  !


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Prima geschrieben Awel




> Aus Gründen der Fairness und eines rutschigen Steins, beschließe ich die letzten drei Meter im Wasser liegend zu drillen. Auch diesen Vorteil mag die Forelle nicht auszunutzen



... und sie hat nun wirklich `ne Chance gehabt  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## elefant (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Glückwunsch auch von mir!
Und weiter so!!! - Mit solchen Berichten und Beiträgen.


----------



## Kurzer (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Moin,

davon träum ich jetzt schon 3 Monate. Nächste Woche möchte auch ich meinen Traum wahr machen, ich fahre nach Dänemark. Da muss es klappen, hoffe ich zumindest.

Super Bericht, der fesselt einen richtig!

Gruß


----------



## Peterpaul (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Klasse Bericht-toller Fisch :m


----------



## Awel (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank für die reichlichen Lorbeeren. Wenn alles klappt, dann wollte ich am Wochenende wieder nach Fehmarn fahren und dann gibt es den Bericht von meiner zweiten Meerforelle ;-)

Gruß
Awel


----------



## Kurzer (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Viel Glück Awel! Ich drück Dir die Daumen!

Gruß


----------



## Fischbox (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Klasse geschrieben!! Man hat förmlich mitangeln können. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu so einer tollen ersten Mefo!!!#6

...und auf das es nicht bei der einen bleibt #g


----------



## sunny (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Klasse Bericht Awel,

gleich die erste Mefo so'n Kracher, da bist du ja versaut für's Leben.

Willst du am 06.03.05 auch zum Treffen? Ggf. können wir ja vielleicht zusammen hoch fahren.

sunny #h


----------



## ex-elbangler (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

|schild-g  zur ersten Mefo und dann gleich ncoh so ein Prachtexemplar,


da hast du dir ja ganz schön was vorgelegt,

Viel Glück fürs Wochenende, vielleicht klappt es ja nochmal:m 
#h


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Ganz toller Bericht. Und auch ein beachtlicher Fisch!!!

Meine erste war in 2001 gleich über 80 cm und danach seitdem nur noch welche 

zwischen 40 und 55 cm. Das gibt einem das Gefühl das man da realistischerweise nie wieder rankommt. Da hast Du ja noch Chancen auf die ganz Dicke. Obwohl wie gesagt ganz toller Fisch.

Grüsse 



Pikepauly


----------



## Lotte (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

moin-moin,

auch ein herzlichen glückwunsch zur ersten von mir!!!

haste klasse berichtet!!! freue mich schon auf weitere berichte von dir!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Moin Moin ,
klasse Bericht und klasse Mefo , einfach supie . ICH WILL AUCH LOS , ABER MEINE FRAU LÄßT MICH NICHT   :c  :c  :c . |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Alleskönner (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Super Bericht und schöner Fisch#6.Fahre bald auch nach Fehmarn,hoffe das ich dort auch meine erste bekomme!


----------



## oh-nemo (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Wahnsinns-Bericht :q
Da hast Du ja voll ins Schwarze getroffen :m
......man wenn ich bloss halb so toll schreiben könnte


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Schöne Zeilen zu einem noch schöneren Anlass #r

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Silber #h


----------



## DerDuke (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Super Bericht und ein toller Fisch!  :m 

Ich muss unbedingt ans Wasser!!!!  #q  #q  #q


----------



## Schwede 11 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

Super Bericht!!
Da lohnt es sich doch zu Baden!!!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur ERSTEN!!
mfg Timo


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Meine erste Meerforelle*

#6 Supertoller Bericht!!!!!!!!!
Ich habe damals für meine erste 11 Monate gebraucht. Sie hatte nur 42cm, aber ich bin komplett durchgedreht und kann mich noch heute freuen wenn ich daran denke!!!


----------

